
Apple has sold its millionth iPad in just 28 days  - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/05/03/apple-has-sold-its-millionth-ipad-in-just-28-days/
======
vtail
What's interesting is that they have only sold 1.5M books, or 1.5 books per
device. Amazon Kindle should be safe.

~~~
smakz
If you ever tried to actually read on an iPad you would understand why. The
glossy screen means you can't read in natural light, and the backlit screen
causes eye strain. For long stretches of reading, iPad can't replace books the
same way the Kindle can.

Although I'm personally not surprised that books aren't that popular on iPad,
but I was curious if people would overcome the above deficiencies with the
form factor. Early reports seem to indicate not yet.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Having read more than two thousand screens (pages?) on an iPad in iBooks so
far I don't think there is a major issue. It is highly unlikely that I would
replace the iPad with a Kindle.

My camera is a lot better than my iPhone as a camera, but the best camera you
have is the one you have with you. In the iPad I can carry enough of what I
need with me without having to carry multiple devices.

I have not bought any books in the iBook store, as the store is not available
in my region yet. But I got books from Baen Books, as well as O'Reilly, in
ePUB format.

The attraction to me with the iPad is that I have a choice. An open format
reader and a choice of books stores. I did buy a book from Amazon on the iPad
Kindle app, but haven't started reading it yet, so time will tell.

~~~
krschultz
I think it depends a lot of where you are reading. I'm sure the iPad would
work fine for my commute on the subway. I'm sure I'd rather have a Kindle on
the beach. (though I probably wouldn't bring either to the beach since they
are going to get stolen or damaged)

~~~
codyrobbins
I’ve read my iPad at the beach for hours, and I have no complaint whatsoever.
It’s actually superior to a book, because the pages of a book reflect too much
sunlight for me to look at it comfortably.

------
dangero
I wonder if there's more money in making apps ipad enabled now since that
market isn't nearly as saturated as the iphone market. So if there's 80
million iPhone/Ipod touches out there, but 200K apps, and only 2K ipad enabled
apps, it may be worth it.

And yes, I'm aware that iphone apps work on the ipad, but my friends who have
ipads won't install iphone apps on their ipad because they come out looking so
pixelated.

------
smakz
I've only got one question for apple: What's next?

~~~
frou_dh
An ergonomic mouse.

~~~
andymoe
Joking aside, the "magic mouse" is my favorite piece of apple hardware so far.
It's just awesome. Best 70 bucks I have given to apple.

~~~
tortilla
Seriously? It just feels uncomfortable with my limited testing. What makes it
your favorite?

~~~
andymoe
Yes, it is flat but that does not matter. Your entire hand does not rest on
the mouse just you fingertips. I really like the action of the accelerated
scrolling with the touch interface - it hardly takes any motion at all. Right
click works perfectly as you would expect and the battery lasts forever. It is
really nice to be able to get multi-touch on my older macs. I think there is a
way to get it working with windows but I have not tried. I bring mine
everywhere with me since I generally prefer a mouse to the touchpad (even on
my 15" MacPro)

~~~
benmathes
If your left-click finger is resting on the left side of the mouse when right
clicking it registers as a left click. Back and Forward are achievable with
two-finger dragging to the left and right, but what about middle clicking?

I agree that it seems pretty magic, but at the end of the day different
_physical_ buttons are preferable to a single flat surface that affords
everything; The mouse gives you no physical hints on how to use it.

------
modoc
The big numbers will be the ongoing revenue stream of apps and content
delivered via those million devices. I think everyone will be surprised at the
average monthly spend through the app store/content stores.

~~~
tjogin
Apple is primarily a _hardware_ company. The present AppStore isn't a big
money maker for Apple for the iPhone/iPad (look at their financial reports), I
don't see why it would be that different for iPad.

~~~
modoc
On the iPad, for the first time with an Apple device, I can easily see myself
spending more than the HW purchase cost on apps/content over the next 12
months. Obviously Apple only gets a % of that, but still it's not
insignificant and it's a relatively high margin revenue stream. I think we'll
see some surprising numbers in next years financials or the year after that.

~~~
acgourley
Agreed. I also have to wonder if the report showing the app store only broke
even was because of initial investments which they will not have to repeat in
the future.

------
nexneo
I Feel bad, I'm not in that million. And in my country not going to available
soon.

------
pohl
Yeah, but that's only because of willful acquisition and maintenance of a
monopoly on awesome.

